

Screw It, Yelp Should Do Three Apps - a_olt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/mobile-last/

======
alttab
Its clear these companies can not continue to justify their valuations with
their current performance. To a degree, Facebook is also doing this with
Paper. If you can demonstrate you can _build monetizable user bases_ its more
valuable than simply having a big user base to monetize. As we continue to map
social networks these technology companies will have to move along with them
lest they fall into dis-repair.

